# were to live



## dan boy (Feb 27, 2012)

hi people you have probably had this question before in sorry but would like some advice i have two boys 8,10 and baby girl and the wife lol.
want to move to NZ im in construction and want to go were the work is but want a nice 3-4 bedroom house nice area nice school etc.
the wife needs a bit of convincing about the move so need to show her we can have a better family life she is worried about making friends and about the earthquakes i know there is a lot of work in Christ church and surrounding areas any advice or a point in the right direction would be much appreciated thanks and thanks again Dan....


----------



## joanne.trayler (Feb 4, 2012)

*Where to Live*

Hi Dan, we are in a similar position to yourselves. My husband is in construction and we are looking to move to NZ (probably Christchurch area, where work is). We have a boy 5 and a girl 2. We are trying to find out which are good areas to live in also. If I find anything out I will let you know. Jo


----------



## dan boy (Feb 27, 2012)

*hi*



joanne.trayler said:


> Hi Dan, we are in a similar position to yourselves. My husband is in construction and we are looking to move to NZ (probably Christchurch area, where work is). We have a boy 5 and a girl 2. We are trying to find out which are good areas to live in also. If I find anything out I will let you know. Jo


hi there in the same boat then don't know much about the areas in NZ so would be nice to see were most people move too, there is a lot of work at Christchurch im a ground-worker so should be loads of work for me just a big step but one we want very much there is not much work in the UK and its the same old s**t so want the better life for the kids, also if i find any info out will you know also and good luck...

thanks Dan


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

dan boy said:


> hi there in the same boat then don't know much about the areas in NZ so would be nice to see were most people move too, there is a lot of work at Christchurch im a ground-worker so should be loads of work for me just a big step but one we want very much there is not much work in the UK and its the same old s**t so want the better life for the kids, also if i find any info out will you know also and good luck...
> 
> thanks Dan


Just saying, you should probably visit and do a reccie first before you make the major decision to move your entire family halfway around the world.


----------



## dan boy (Feb 27, 2012)

G-Mo said:


> Just saying, you should probably visit and do a reccie first before you make the major decision to move your entire family halfway around the world.


hi g-mo i think u probably right i was going to go myself for a month to check it out secure work and look at property etc then move family over if all good that's the plan


----------



## jenswaters (Jul 8, 2009)

dan boy said:


> hi people you have probably had this question before in sorry but would like some advice i have two boys 8,10 and baby girl and the wife lol.
> want to move to NZ im in construction and want to go were the work is but want a nice 3-4 bedroom house nice area nice school etc.
> the wife needs a bit of convincing about the move so need to show her we can have a better family life she is worried about making friends and about the earthquakes i know there is a lot of work in Christ church and surrounding areas any advice or a point in the right direction would be much appreciated thanks and thanks again Dan....


Hey, and Welcome to the Forum

I don't know about the work in Christchurch, or about life down there for families, so won't pass comment. However, I did move to Tauranga (North island) in 2010 to create the better life for my family that you aspire to have. I can categorically state that it was THE best thing I ever did. The laidback lifestyle, the focus on family, the less materialistic way of life as a norm...yep, I am living that dream. No, not everyone gets this, not everyone is ok with the less free cash, but I can honestly say that I wouldn't swap any extra money for what I have now. My kids are thriving, I love the people I work with, I value my time and how everything is about the good outdoors etc...

But like people say, that isn't how it is for everyone. I do recommend taking a trip to see if it is really what you want, especially if someone is skeptical (your wife). I had never been, but knew I didn't belong in the UK after several stints living overseas. This is my home...I feel like I should have been here forever!!!!

GOod luck, and take your time...it IS a big decision

Jen


----------



## dan boy (Feb 27, 2012)

*hi*



jenswaters said:


> Hey, and Welcome to the Forum
> 
> I don't know about the work in Christchurch, or about life down there for families, so won't pass comment. However, I did move to Tauranga (North island) in 2010 to create the better life for my family that you aspire to have. I can categorically state that it was THE best thing I ever did. The laidback lifestyle, the focus on family, the less materialistic way of life as a norm...yep, I am living that dream. No, not everyone gets this, not everyone is ok with the less free cash, but I can honestly say that I wouldn't swap any extra money for what I have now. My kids are thriving, I love the people I work with, I value my time and how everything is about the good outdoors etc...
> 
> ...



hi Jen

thanks for message sounds like you having a great time well done to you,i plan to come over in next couple of months to secure work i want to stay for a month to get work source a house schools etc then bring family over, the wife feels a lot better about the move she can see the benefits in NZ its just a rat race in the UK and there is not much work about,like you say its not all about money its about time with the family which i want very much,the way i look at it is you only have one life so make the most if it give it a go in NZ what have i got to lose it is a big step but a good one i know its not going to happen over night but really want it thanks again keep you posted how i get on many thanks dan...


----------

